
Show HN: I love robots and this is my robotic website - zerzeru
https://www.personalrobots.biz/?rel=🤖
======
Vaskivo
You're posting your website every week. Please stop.

~~~
zerzeru
hi valsivo, thanks for your feedback however It's not i'm breaking any laws or
spamming also not written in the FAQ of HN the cooldown period. Because I
believe in my passion and would like my website to become a reality I'm
investing my time and money in content and marketing. Please if you can
promote it to your friend I would be grateful. thank you

